# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #18



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We have a first this time with an actual guest. On this weeks show we speak to Bonnie from http://www.barenakedislam.com/

Enjoy!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-11-20T12_00_46-08_00

Miss some past shows or you're new to the show? Check out past shows here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Raise your keyboards if you find it interesting that Bonni is under attack from not only CAIR but also Muslim nations. After all, she only reports what is happening in the name of the Arab moon god. 
I guess if one can't defend their ideology as truly peaceful, what else is there but threats of violence and website disruptions?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I was really surprised that China was trying to hack her too.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The show was great . There was a lot on info given that I my self didn't know . I am very happy you guys did the show . @Denton this is for you , my friend .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^^^^^ Pic looks about right.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You must smell like mango, chutney, burnt hair and wet dog when you've been out of the water for a few minutes. Oh, and dead crab.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> You must smell like mango, chutney, burnt hair and wet dog when you've been out of the water for a few minutes. Oh, and dead crab.


Sasquatch has the crabs? :vs_shocked: Or was that just lice?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

First real guest? Hmm... Targetshooter and Slip may have a case here for defamation of character.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> First real guest? Hmm... Targetshooter and Slip may have a case here for defamation of character.


TS and Slipmeister were contributing members (and we appreciate their contribution). This was our first guest outside of the forum.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Contributing members ..... Hmmmm.....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Contributing members ..... Hmmmm.....


LOL , It was cool to be on the show , I just wish I had more talk time , but it's ok for the first time . Maybe I will be invited to be on the show again and have more talk time . As for now I am a very happy camper , I really like the Podcast shows .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> ...Slipmeister were contributing members (and we appreciate their contribution). This was our first guest outside of the forum.


If "contributing" means "a drunken rant"... Yes, ole Slip was a contributing member.:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Sasquatch and @Denton,

Is this the correct link to your guest's website? http://www.barenakedislam.com/

The one you referenced in the OP is different.



Sasquatch said:


> We have a first this time with an actual guest. On this weeks show we speak to Bonnie from Naked Islam - Islam is false. Allah is a fabricated god made up by a false prophet.
> 
> Enjoy!
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-11-20T12_00_46-08_00
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys. Excellent interview and very informative. So, Trump is a done deal for next week????


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

@Denton What happened to the pro-Islam guy, here I watched your entire podcast and he's gone... what an a$$.

Sorry that pro-Islam guy was on Sas's Orange site...

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> @Denton What happened to the pro-Islam guy, here I watched your entire podcast and he's gone... what an a$$.
> 
> *Rancher*


Good question.

I didn't expect any pro-Islam people to listen to this podcast, even though they are the ones who really do need to know the truth. I expected it'd be only people like you and me. Hope you enjoyed the podcast!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, it'd be fun to talk to more of the members of our community. All you need to do is download Skype and have the time to do it.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Listening now...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ....All you need to do is download Skype and have the time to do it.


Good buddy of mine, back in 1982 was chasing some old gals down at the Holiday Inn Opelika, AL. Evidently he "downloaded" some Skype or some such nonsense from one of them chicks. Nothing that a little penicillin wouldn't take care of, but we sure had a laugh at his obvious groinal discomfort for a week or so! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Sasquatch and @Denton,
> 
> Is this the correct link to your guest's website? http://www.barenakedislam.com/
> 
> The one you referenced in the OP is different.


Good catch, thanks. Not sure what happened. Maybe I grabbed the wrong link. I fixed it in the OP. Thanks again Slip!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good buddy of mine, back in 1982 was chasing some old gals down at the Holiday Inn Opelika, AL. Evidently he "downloaded" some Skype or some such nonsense from one of them chicks. Nothing that a little penicillin wouldn't take care of, but we sure had a laugh at his obvious groinal discomfort for a week or so! :vs_laugh:


1976 in New Orleans. Waited till last call at 3 in the morning after drinking boiler makers. I new I shouldn't have gone home with that girl at the end of bar who was drunker then I was. Took me 2 weeks and a special course of penicillin to get rid of that Skype. Never again! :shock:


----------

